# Eisflammen



## Spacemonkey (19. April 2003)

Hi,

ist es möglich aus normalen Flammen von einem Feuer, Eisflammen draus zu machen?

Gruß Spacemonkey


----------



## Kaprolactam (19. April 2003)

Strg+U ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg...
...oder F1


----------



## mavi (27. April 2003)

oder farben umkehren


----------



## Mythos007 (27. April 2003)

"strg + i" in diesem fall *g*


----------



## Hercules (27. April 2003)

@ mavi
ähm hallo wenn du bei flammen die farben umkehrst,(ich gehe mal davon aus dass die rot bis orange sind) bekommst du keinesfalle Eisflammen!!! Das wird wohl eher etwas grünlichblaues werden, was aber nicht unbedingt eisflammen ähneln wird...
Was ich damit sagen wollte, dein gedanke ist zwar gut, da ja das gegenteil von feuer Eis ist, und da ja die komplementärfarbe von orange blau ist, aber das verfahren könnte man nicht bei allen eisflammen verwenden, außer du würdest das mit den Gradationskurven machen...
Daher lieber Farbton/sättigung nehmen...


----------



## Controll (27. April 2003)

*[...]*

Ich würde das bild einfach umkehren (bild - einstellungen - umkehren) und dann färben, wie ich's brauch (bild - einstellungen - farbton/sättigung und dann auf färben klicken)

Und fertig. - Was is daran so schwer ?


----------



## killkrog (27. April 2003)

Toll, damit wiederholst du alles, was oben ohnehin schon gesagt wurde...


----------



## tcppunk (29. April 2003)

Man könnte aber auch einfach eine Flamme machen und blau anmalen. Ach kommt schon, seit doch ein bisschen kreativ


----------



## gcaruso (29. April 2003)

oder du erstellst eine neue ebene über die flammen und bedeckst diese mit einem blau. dann nur noch bei den ebenen die ebene blau auf "farbton" stellen. 

Fertig!!


----------



## tcppunk (29. April 2003)

Naja so ungefähr das hab ich ja gemeint, ich wollts nur en bissl einfacher ausdrücken


----------



## babone (29. April 2003)

Bin auch für Färben ! ich hab mal ein cooles tutorial für flammen gehabt !( Muss mal suchen !) Mit dem ergebniss war ich ziemlich zufrieden!Soweit ich hier nicht das thema verfehlt hab  leider nur mit text !


----------



## Milchmann (10. Mai 2003)

*Cool*

Hoffe du findest das tutorial schrift sieht nämlich geil aus.
Apropo wie heisst die schriftart eigentlich


----------

